# Hell theme help



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm having a hell of a time coming up with ideas for our hell theme. I can't seem to get further than flames and serpents. 
We are hopefully going to have a hellevator that opens up into our haunt area. There I see red lights, flames....and then I get stuck. Guess I'm having a hard time visualizing hell cause I'm not heading there hahaha 

Any ideas? Movies maybe that have hell scenes in them? My searches keep coming up with the hell panel from an old dutch artist that's a bit too bizarre for my tastes.

YouTube- Hell

And Mr. Bean:

YouTube- Rowan Atkinson LIVE: 01 - A Warm Welcome


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

When I think of a entrance to hell I always image it encrusted with skulls and faces contorted in terror trapped within (kinda like that column in Hellraiser 3) I'd just put a photo of my mother-in-law in view that's hell enough for me.

I found this on google, not really helpful for what you're looking for..but it's peoples idea's of Hell, some very funny ones too.

http://www.blogcatalog.com/discuss/entry/whats-your-idea-of-hell


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

Did you ever play the Sim PC game Afterlife? Its really old, I know. It was like Sim City only it was heaven and hell. The buildings in hell were places like the 24 hour permanent lust movie theater and the junk mail opening center. it had a river of blood with demons and sea monsters in it. hehe it was great. I dont know what year it was from. The CD doesnt run on my XP computer so you know its old! it was like Windows 97 or something. but it has some great stuff on it. 

you could make a blood river with red cellophane and plastic fish with X over their eyes. maybe


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

You have to have trapped souls!! Its a MUST for hell.. lol


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have the room, how about some plywood raised on the floor witth gaps & red lights under it like the floor is cracking open. Above a soft white light with cotton over it & a smaller fogger for heaven. Also a fan for heaven & a heater blowing up from hell. Just off the top of my head.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Agree with trapped souls.Like the ones in freedy kruggers chest on nightmare on elm street.
I also agree with skulls.
I am excited to see this...I can't wait.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

The was a book series called "hell". In it, all the people in history (before christ that is) are there "living" to together, Cesar, Attila the Hun, etc. The especially evil had special punishment. Hitler had a room made up of body parts that moved and dripped blood. If he peeled away a part, a new one would take its place.

Make a wall like that (with body parts and dripping blood) and have a section cut out with an actor (in make up to blend in) to scare or interact with the audience.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I'd just put a photo of my mother-in-law in view that's hell enough for me.
> 
> THAT is funny! You can hang it right next to a pic of my ex-husband !!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

There are a lot of takes on Hell. Someone here mentioned seeing a Hell party where the inferno was a cheesy lounge act. There's the standard Dante-esque tormented sinners approach. I always liked Bloch's "Hell Bound Train" short story (reprinted in this book and probably elsewhere) with happy sinners traveling in a train car on their way to Hell. There's also the Norse frozen Hel, the William Golding "Lord of the Flies" Hell, Hell as other people, and ... well, I'm not really helping, am I?

For a more elegant take on Hell, try the graphic novel Lucifer: A Dalliance with the Damned. To some extent, this is the look and feel I'm using for my Seven Deadly Sins this year. Lots of sins being acted out, no judgement about that at all


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

A lot of wall sconces w/ a gothic look to them topped off w/ black and red candles (or PVC candles) would add to the look.

You could try rounding out the upper corners of your door ways with paper flames to make them look more like cave entrances.

A few life size props chained to the wall.

Maybe you could ask a few of your guests to dress as devils who could then torment the others in fun mischievious ways.


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

the only hell themed prop i have is the bottomless pit that i am still making, some people say it could be used as a 'tunnel to hell' sort of thing one year. apart from that i dont have anything, allthough i want to make a hell of a lot of faux flames one year that i can fill a room with.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Hellevator and More (sort of Long sorry)*

Okay, so you can get inspiration from the Bible (yes, I went there) and Harry Potter (Azkaban) even Mortal Kombat (where the guy was fighting the other guy around crispy skulls and fire: great scene) and so many other places. But here is one idea I have that is a little Harry Potter and a little Bill & Ted.

You can create an elevator (not too much wider than that) square/rectangle kind of thing that is tall enough for a person to fit into. You create it using mainly a top frame to show shape. The "bars" or walls need to be flexible like a wide netting, straps or something. Then it can be connected (conveniently) to a tree or something where you have a "release" that drops the whole thing down looking like the elevator is going DOWN!!! It would be neat to have a prop look like he is going to enter into the elevator and escapes quickly NOT making it into the hellavator and this would be a good time for him to have a laugh and flashy eyes or sumthin'.

Another idea is you can have a room type area where there are fans blowin silk _flames_ with good fire color and have a prop in the middle chanting (like Sammi Curr from Trick or Treat). That would be major cool, I may use it myself.

Another is... (sorry I just can't help myself) to have your own version of a devil character sitting in a throne. A HUGE guy. Hooved is better IMO. and some little trolls or other characters around cutting away at body parts or something around him. Or like slave guys or girls chained up around him and slaughter parts of the ones who did not do as they were supposed to or whatever. Occasional real fire around or from him would be cool, but there are safety issues and only you know what you really can and cannot do. 

Okay, I could so go on, but that is it for now.
I am sure you will come up with something great!

J


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

undeadrevenge said:


> the only hell themed prop i have is the bottomless pit that i am still making, some people say it could be used as a 'tunnel to hell' sort of thing one year. apart from that i dont have anything, allthough i want to make a hell of a lot of faux flames one year that i can fill a room with.



LOL "hell of a lot" hahahaha


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL "hell of a lot" hahahaha


i never even noticed that ahaahahhah


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell hounds would be a nice addition and could be done using the animated deer turned wolf thread on the forum. Just a thought


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I would somehow want to incorporate a sauna style steam heater to give it a hot sticky feel. But this may require a better electrical insulation or conduit and wire fuse/breaker protection. I would most likely use a port method to deliver steam and heat from an outside source area. May be difficult but would be an awesome effect!


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Wayne Barlow has some amazing imagery of hell, Check it out:





































The book is called Wayne Barlowe's Inferno. Its a great book.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

According to Slayer it would have lots of goats, demons, body parts and upside down crosses. 

http://metalartwork.free.fr/images/pochettes2/tailleoriginale2/big1/Slayer_-_Reign_In_Blood.jpg

http://api.ning.com/files/4y8Nho4q8...fNREX*q21BzpOvj2Zz3ufNmLJyWuVfXul/slayer2.jpg

http://www.vinylrecords.ch/S/SL/Slayer/Hell_awaits/hell-awaits-20.jpg


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,
I am also doing what I call Uzzath's Underworld this year in my single car garage. I will have 4 demons, at least 2 of them will be animated and controlled using a Picoboo FI-105. I am designing two large faux flames and building a lot of burning coals hopefully with a stack of burnt red skulls (if I can get some cheap skulls) . The faux flames and coals should create a little seperation for the TOT's and my props. I will be using a fog machine and red spot light with plenty of red and orange LED twinkle lights. 

The center of my garage entrance will be seperated by a foam flaming evil hand image to create an entrance and exit. Behind the demons will be a scrim which will have a burning flame projected on it. I am also toying with the idea of using a Big Scream TV Terror Eyes Video to make it look like a demonic pet. 

If you like any of these ideas please feel free to PM me if you would like any info on my specific plans.

Here's the two masks I am going to use for my animated Demons. The other demon masks are in my album if you are interested.








[/IMG]


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

You can have people chained to a wall and tortured by having to listen to Clay Aiken, Michael Buble, Britney Spears sing.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is a great idea! Have demons it it! lol j/k. I think you are on it, as the main things are flames and snakes, all the basics. We had a guy that was an awsome artist cut some flames out of thin plywood and he painted them really cool with orange and red and some crazt detail, then when we put a strobe and red lights flashing, it made it look like the flames were flickering.

Also don't forget the crazy sounds of hell. I made the track from scratch. recorded me doing voices of screams and pain and also mixed in some whispering and even reversed and slowed down some tracks and mixed in some sounds of a raging fire and some rumbles. With all this kaos mixed together it sounded crazy. i don't ever want to find out what hell sounds like, but this is what I would expect. 

Also thought about blowing heat at them, like a blow dryer, where they can't see it, but that cold cause an all too realsistic fire effect. Would be cool, or hot though.

I love the hell elvator idea. I was going to do the same thing. Go in 1 door and feel like it is moving and then the back door opens and they feel like they have went down and entered into hell. 

Oh we did have a cool satin throne with the plywood flames behind it and red rope lights outlining it.

Good luck

Fish


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the responses and suggestions!

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk: I did a search for the column but didn't come up with anything. Did see a puzzle box. What's that? I never watch horror movies lol

blee: Never played the Sims game. Did google it and came up with some tutorials about it but they didn't show much of the landscape.

Kymmm and halloween71: googled freddy's chest of souls and laughed my a$$ off. lol I didn't know he had the souls ON his chest....I thought it was an acutal chest that he kept souls IN lol I'm so not a horror fan lol

Bluefrog: You've obviously given a lot of thought to hell  I did run across the Lucifer comics in my search and that appealed to me. Especially the part where he tried to get them to leave hell but they were reluctant. Has an ironic appeal to it but would be a challenge to work out in terms of props and decorations. Got any ideas?

Hallowzeve: Oh yeah, people chained to the wall. Hadn't thought of that.

SimplyJenn: Oh yeah...chanting and a throne!

Kimber53711: Hellhounds! Did a search, hope I can make them lol

devils chariot and killed by death: great images, thanks!

doto: great masks! I'll be pm-ing you soon!

Howlatthemoon: I actually kind of thought of that. Turn our skeletal organist into a demon organist and have him play Frans Bauer songs to torture victims lol He's kind of like the dutch version of Wayne Newton lol

I dont have a lot of room to work with. So far, I thinking of a mural against the back fence with the burnt out look of Bosch in the first video. With faux flames in front of it. Demon organist in one corner playing Frans Bauer torture songs. Need to figure out how to incorporate trapped souls, hell hounds, a throne, serpents and chained bodies 

MsMeeple


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

jimmy fish said:


> Here is a great idea! Have demons it it! lol j/k. I think you are on it, as the main things are flames and snakes, all the basics. We had a guy that was an awsome artist cut some flames out of thin plywood and he painted them really cool with orange and red and some crazt detail, then when we put a strobe and red lights flashing, it made it look like the flames were flickering.
> 
> Also don't forget the crazy sounds of hell. I made the track from scratch. recorded me doing voices of screams and pain and also mixed in some whispering and even reversed and slowed down some tracks and mixed in some sounds of a raging fire and some rumbles. With all this kaos mixed together it sounded crazy. i don't ever want to find out what hell sounds like, but this is what I would expect.
> 
> ...


Thanks fish, got any pics?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

in the movie-what dreams may come-robin williams goes to hell to bring back his wife. great movie and visuals. in the movie -beetlejuice, there is the realm of the lost souls. maybe you could cut black sheets of shadows and hang them around the room and have a fan moving them and low wailing noises.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

If you have a gaming system, check out the game Dante's Inferno. It has very intense views of hell. http://www.dantesinferno.com/home.action 

Rather than the layers of hell being based on sins, it is on the 7 deadly sins, which could be a good approach. Have an area for each sin which could make for some interesting interpretations!

Either way, the tortured soul thing I think is good. Lots of arms reaching out writhing in agony.

Good luck, sounds like a great approach you are taking.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I would imagine Hell would be where the walls are covered with mirrors that distort your image (kind of like the fun house), blaring thumping noise just loud enough to give you a low-grade migraine, and a constant hot wind. Wait, that sounds like my place!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

No gaming system brinston3 

Thanks for the suggestion Hallo. I found the movie and hope to watch it this weekend.


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

screams, heat, undulating lava, melting face/torso/body-part/s .

cavelike, stalagtites, stalagmites. how about earthquake noises.

rotten, I mean *real* ROTTEN eggs? unless your a chem prof.

only a thin path to balance on or else fall -horrifically- into the acrid, glowing abyss?


-edit-

wait a minute! you never watch horror movies??! *WELL* then you are on your own! harumph! (pthhhh) heh


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

silent hill comes to my mind, or amityville....

But the one thing I really thought to mention comes from "The Haunting" (1999 version with Liam Neeson and Catherine Zeta-Jones) It's a door...with skeletons and tortured souls and things. Over the top is an inscription..."All Who Stand Before These Doors Shall Be Judged" (or something to that effect. You could have a facade with something that looks like that?


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Try a Hell Hole. Sort of like the one in the film "The Gate". 









And of course, you need cages souls. Try some skeletons in cages with a nice soundtrack! Good luck with whatever you do  You can also try something like this from the film "Demons". 









And, I'd have the tempature way up. Some backwards demonic voices, like when Max lights the Black Flame candle in "Hocus Pocus". Lots of Red Imagery, like something out of a Dario Argento Film. The lighting and score in his films is very "Hellish". Below are some stills from "Suspiria". Notice the nice Red lighting, and hellish feel. I'd use alot of that If I were you. 

















And Lastly, Fire. Use lots of it. Fire and Smoke will be the staple that holds your theme together. I'd try some nice Ground Fog with Pulsating Red's and Blue's in it. Then, have something burning (In a safe location) for the sense of smell (and be sure its monitored). Then, just add in some Silk flames on fans. You could also have some Cave like set-ups. I also envisioned Hell as being a hot, screaming, cave place. So, whatever you do, have fun with it! 

- Jeremy.


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

You got to make the room hot and dark.Have weeping and nashing of teeth. Have people talking and brushing up against people when they walk by.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

!!UR-dedd said:


> screams, heat, undulating lava, melting face/torso/body-part/s .
> 
> cavelike, stalagtites, stalagmites. how about earthquake noises.
> 
> ...


I like these ideas esp stalagtites and stalgmites. That would be cool! You could make it with the great stuff!


----------

